# weather fairmont hot springs



## labguides (Mar 11, 2007)

What kind of weather could we anticipate in Fairmont Hot Springs, BC in July? August? September?


----------



## eal (Mar 11, 2007)

These are the three best months of the year at Fairmont.  It will be warm and mostly sunny.  At the end of September it cools off a bit.  The average high temperature for July is in the low 80's, for August in the high 70's, and for September in the low 70's.


----------



## Garry (Mar 12, 2007)

You'll have a much better chance of trading in during September - July after Stampede week and all of August are very busy.  The crowds really tail off after the Labour Day week-end (first Monday in September) and it the weather is gorgeous - great time of year to visit.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 16, 2007)

You could get some very cold weather from mid-September on. It is not usual but does happen. I lived in the Windermere Valley just 15 minutes from Fairmont Hot Springs.


----------



## rje (Apr 1, 2007)

Have been there twice. Once in July,once in August. No A/C and it was very hot (upper80's,low90's) both times. Suggest you try for Bighorn Meadows in Radium Hot Springs. All units except studios have A/C. Fewer activities but imho much nicer units.


----------

